# CPC-A Looking For Full Time Remote Position



## rebecca.lincoln@mcla.edu (Feb 28, 2022)

Hello, I received my CPC-A back in April 2021 and I am struggling to find an entry level full time remote coding position. I am new to the medical field so I feel like I am having trouble getting my foot in the door to get the experience. If anyone has any suggestions or opportunities on what I can do to get into the Medical Coding field. My email is rebecca.lincoln1748@gmail.com


----------



## csperoni (Feb 28, 2022)

My personal opinion is that  someone who has never worked in the medical field previously will do best with an onsite position.  Even if it's just for a few months.  Even if it's not coding, but hopefully coding adjacent.  Billing.  Front desk.  Registration.  Pre-certification.  All of these things will bring you closer to your goal.  It also greatly helps to have a more well-rounded experience to better fully understand your role in revenue.    
There are companies (not many, but they do exist) that will hire CPC-A for fully remote.  However, I personally cannot imagine that I would have learned what I learned in the time I learned it if I had been fully remote.  
Even from a being the manager/trainer perspective.  For an onsite employee, I sit beside them 8 hours a day for several months.  We might both be doing our independent work after the first 2 weeks, but then I'm right there all day every day for any silly little question.  For a remote employee, the first week or two, I might be training them personally about 6 hours a day, then it's more like an hour a day for several months.  It's just a different experience to turn to the person next to you and ask a quick question than to IM, await a response (maybe I'm in a meeting or on break), and then be able to ask your question.  Maybe we have to screen share vs - "hey, do I click on the top left or top right?"
It doesn't mean you can't become an excellent coder by working fully remote.  It simply means it's harder to find the position, and harder to gain insights from your more skilled co-workers. 
Good luck!


----------



## Pam Brooks (Mar 1, 2022)

Rebecca, have you attended any of your local chapter meetings?  New members are introduced, and often job opportunities are announced.  You could take the opportunity to ask about open positions as well.


----------



## rebecca.lincoln@mcla.edu (Mar 1, 2022)

csperoni said:


> My personal opinion is that  someone who has never worked in the medical field previously will do best with an onsite position.  Even if it's just for a few months.  Even if it's not coding, but hopefully coding adjacent.  Billing.  Front desk.  Registration.  Pre-certification.  All of these things will bring you closer to your goal.  It also greatly helps to have a more well-rounded experience to better fully understand your role in revenue.
> There are companies (not many, but they do exist) that will hire CPC-A for fully remote.  However, I personally cannot imagine that I would have learned what I learned in the time I learned it if I had been fully remote.
> Even from a being the manager/trainer perspective.  For an onsite employee, I sit beside them 8 hours a day for several months.  We might both be doing our independent work after the first 2 weeks, but then I'm right there all day every day for any silly little question.  For a remote employee, the first week or two, I might be training them personally about 6 hours a day, then it's more like an hour a day for several months.  It's just a different experience to turn to the person next to you and ask a quick question than to IM, await a response (maybe I'm in a meeting or on break), and then be able to ask your question.  Maybe we have to screen share vs - "hey, do I click on the top left or top right?"
> It doesn't mean you can't become an excellent coder by working fully remote.  It simply means it's harder to find the position, and harder to gain insights from your more skilled co-workers.
> Good luck!


Thank you so much for the information. I have been applying to onsite positions also. I appreciate your help, I am just new to the medical field and I wasn't sure where to begin. Thank you for all your help!


----------



## rebecca.lincoln@mcla.edu (Mar 1, 2022)

Pam Brooks said:


> Rebecca, have you attended any of your local chapter meetings?  New members are introduced, and often job opportunities are announced.  You could take the opportunity to ask about open positions as well.





Pam Brooks said:


> Rebecca, have you attended any of your local chapter meetings?  New members are introduced, and often job opportunities are announced.  You could take the opportunity to ask about open positions as well.


I appreciate your help thank you so much!


----------



## sinman0531 (Mar 11, 2022)

Hi Rebecca,

I just saw this on my Linkedin feed.....



			https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/medical-coder-cpc-a-at-the-judge-group-2959648015/


----------



## c.a.lisuk@gmail.com (Mar 13, 2022)

rebecca.lincoln@mcla.edu said:


> Hello, I received my CPC-A back in April 2021 and I am struggling to find an entry level full time remote coding position. I am new to the medical field so I feel like I am having trouble getting my foot in the door to get the experience. If anyone has any suggestions or opportunities on what I can do to get into the Medical Coding field. My email is rebecca.lincoln1748@gmail.com


Hello Rebecca.  I am in a similar position, and good to know there are kindred spirits out there! I earned my CPC-A in Oct, and feel that having no real previous experience in the medical field has held me back from some of the positions I have interviewed for. Getting a foot in the door, and a livable wage, is a challenge. Thank you for posting your thoughts, and to the people who have responded. Still, I have posted my resume on the resume posting forum as well.  Best of luck to you!


----------



## c.a.lisuk@gmail.com (Mar 13, 2022)

csperoni said:


> My personal opinion is that  someone who has never worked in the medical field previously will do best with an onsite position.  Even if it's just for a few months.  Even if it's not coding, but hopefully coding adjacent.  Billing.  Front desk.  Registration.  Pre-certification.  All of these things will bring you closer to your goal.  It also greatly helps to have a more well-rounded experience to better fully understand your role in revenue.
> There are companies (not many, but they do exist) that will hire CPC-A for fully remote.  However, I personally cannot imagine that I would have learned what I learned in the time I learned it if I had been fully remote.
> Even from a being the manager/trainer perspective.  For an onsite employee, I sit beside them 8 hours a day for several months.  We might both be doing our independent work after the first 2 weeks, but then I'm right there all day every day for any silly little question.  For a remote employee, the first week or two, I might be training them personally about 6 hours a day, then it's more like an hour a day for several months.  It's just a different experience to turn to the person next to you and ask a quick question than to IM, await a response (maybe I'm in a meeting or on break), and then be able to ask your question.  Maybe we have to screen share vs - "hey, do I click on the top left or top right?"
> It doesn't mean you can't become an excellent coder by working fully remote.  It simply means it's harder to find the position, and harder to gain insights from your more skilled co-workers.
> Good luck!


Thanks Christine.  I, too, appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## c.a.lisuk@gmail.com (Mar 13, 2022)

Pam Brooks said:


> Rebecca, have you attended any of your local chapter meetings?  New members are introduced, and often job opportunities are announced.  You could take the opportunity to ask about open positions as well.


Pam, this is good to know.  Since my local chapter is still virtual for the most part, they have not introduced new members.  I will reach out to them to inquire.  Thank you for responding to Rebecca.


----------

